# Clinton River trout?



## Bucktail (May 14, 2001)

I was wondering if there is any decent trout fishing in the lower section of the Clinton. I work in Sterling Heights and was looking for a place to hit on the way home.

I've been seeing some top water activity during some recent hatches. I could'nt tell if they were trout or maybe steelhead smolt?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I would fish paint creek over the clinton any day. I heard that they planted trout up by utica this year, but have never fished for them or ever heard any reports on them. Who knows....might be the best kept seceret in town.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

not anymore, lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spar10 (Jan 22, 2001)

We re-instituted a brown trout stocking program on the upper Clinton River this past spring. We stocked 5,000 brown trout from Squirrel Rd. in Auburn Hills down to Crooks Rd. In addition, Auburn Hills stocked 750 rainbow trout. We conducted a fish survey at Squirrel Rd. in Auburn Hills and a subdivision upstream of Adams Rd. At the first site we found 3 browns and 5 rainbows and the second site we found 5 browns and 1 rainbow (sampled 1,000 foot sections at each site). Although these numbers are on the low side, it is a good start for the first year of the program. I have gotten a few reports from anglers that they are having success fishing for trout.

Jim Franis
Fisheries Biologist
MDNR-Fisheries


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Jim, what is the future plans for this fishery? Are we just "testing" the waters to see if this river is condusive to trout survival? Is there a plan for yearly stockings or will a one year experiment give all the answers needed?

In your recent testing, what is the size of these fish? Was there any growth since their introduction?

Marc


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

It's great to have Jim Franis online here! 

Just a quick question while we're at it; "Those fish are stocked to be fished for, right"?


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Sorry Trout...those fish cannot be caught by you! They are for us "cement jungle" guys...hehehe


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Guess I'll be forced to head North about 20 minutes then :lol: 
It'll be lonely but I'll manage


----------



## spar10 (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks for the "welcome", Trout. Kingfisher2, the plan for this program is to have an annual stocking of brown trout. There is a group of people, including the four local TU chapters, the Clinton River Watershed Council, Auburn Hills, and Oakland County along, with DNR-Fisheries, that have developed a project to evaluate and promote this fishery. Check out the CRWC.org site for more details on the Clinton River Coldwater Conservation Project. 

Based on a habitat survey that was conducted last year from Yates Dam to Auburn Hills, and temperature monitoring that was done throughout this reach, we felt the preliminary results indicated we could develop a trout fishery. We are continuing to monitor water temperature and there are plans to do habitat enhancement work. We know we are not going to create the AuSable here in SE Michigan, but we think we can develop an expanded trout fishery locally. 

The browns were 5-8 inches and the rainbows were 9-12 inches. We did hit one monster brown (24 inches) that we did not net. He was most likely from our initial stocking this spring. We were able to get some excess brood stock fish to kick start the program this year. We took scales on all the fish we caught, but have not had a chance to look at them yet for growth.

Keep me posted on fishing reports, good or bad. We are anxious to see how this fishery develops.
Jim


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

It's exciting to me that this much attention is being placed on this stretch of water. I fish this area from time to time and will be focusing more of my "water" time on this stretch. Although, I tend not to post on the net my results, I will PM you with my findings...

Thanks for your efforts.

Marc


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Not being too familiar with the area I'm wondering if there is decent access to the water and what kind of problems are we going to get from land owners near the creek? Is this considered navigable?


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

The Clinton River itself if a "navigable stream", and access is there if you look. For the reason that I have been unable to make my regular trips north this summer, I have fished areas of the river that have proved quite successful this summer. In one stretch, I landed an 18" brown, and quite a few 12"+ rainbows ( both spinners and on a fly rod). IF you can't get away, I would recommend giving it a try.

I think the cool summer has allowed fish to survive that, in other years, would have died. The water level, like Paint Creek, is very low unless we get a good rain. The holes and runs are limited, but they seem to be holding fish. I do not want to give away specific holes (per our rules), but all of my time is spent above Rochester. Good luck if you give it a try.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks.... I wasn't looking for specifics. Your post was just what I needed.


----------

